# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #20 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Nuggets fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Love* - _Pick will be traded_
10. New Jersey Nets - *Darrell Arthur*

11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook* 
12. Sacramento Kings - *Joe Alexander *
13. Portland Trailblazers - *Anthony Randolph* - _Pick will be traded_
14. Golden State Warriors - *Donte Greene*
15. Phoenix Suns - *DeAndre Jordan*
16. Philadelphia 76ers - *Marreese Speights* - _Pick will be traded_
17. Toronto Raptors - *Chase Budinger*
18. Washington Wizards - *Roy Hibbert*
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - *Chris Douglas-Roberts* - _Pick will be traded_
20. Denver Nuggets -


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

For awhile I liked Lawson here, but after he blew off the workout I'm not so sure. I'm not following this draft too closely, but Brandon Rush seems like a guy who could come in and contribute right away. He gets my vote.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Kosta Koufos.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Mario Chalmers


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

damn cleveland is stupid......... rush is going to turn 24 next year. Mario Chalmers... love the guy (as much as i hate kansas), but he is a stretch at 20.
i know youd all like a point guard here. but the Nuggets have had 2 guard issues since Melo joined the team. I still hope AI is traded, but dont act like the Nuggets front office here and do something stupid.

the cavs screwed up, but this draft would be ideal for the denver nuggets. i hope it plays out just like this
Batum is easily a lotto talent.
I hope those that are thinking of chalmers and other reachers wise up and take the steal... with clearly an oustanding talent still on the board.
SG 6'8 210 Nicolas Batum Le Mans France.
It takes a mental midget not to make this choice!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

<DT class=smallfont itxtvisited="1">B-Roy says he's a blazers fan on his profile and has a Utah jazz picture up... not exactly a guy who sounds like he should be voting on denver nugget draft picks. how do i add Fabricio Vay in as my vote for their first round pick.. <DT class=smallfont itxtvisited="1">*Favorite Teams*: <DD class=smallfont itxtvisited="1">Blazers <!-- END TEMPLATE: memberinfo_customfields --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: memberinfo_customfields --><DT class=smallfont itxtvisited="1">*Favorite Players*: <DD class=smallfont itxtvisited="1">Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge, Greg Oden, Deron Williams, Leon Powe, Caron Butler</DD>


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

<OBJECT height=344 width=425>
<embed src="<a href="http://www.youtube.com/v/FY15nr1WmH4&hl=en" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/v/FY15nr1WmH4&amphl=en[/URL]" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>
<OBJECT height=344 width=425>
<embed src="<a href="http://www.youtube.com/v/akr4jxCARXk&hl=en" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/v/akr4jxCARXk&amphl=en[/URL]" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P> 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akr4jxCARXk&feature=related
nike hoops summit batum


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> <DT class=smallfont itxtvisited="1">B-Roy says he's a blazers fan on his profile and has a Utah jazz picture up... not exactly a guy who sounds like he should be voting on denver nugget draft picks. how do i add Fabricio Vay in as my vote for their first round pick.. <DT class=smallfont itxtvisited="1">*Favorite Teams*: <DD class=smallfont itxtvisited="1">Blazers <!-- END TEMPLATE: memberinfo_customfields --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: memberinfo_customfields --><DT class=smallfont itxtvisited="1">*Favorite Players*: <DD class=smallfont itxtvisited="1">Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge, Greg Oden, Deron Williams, Leon Powe, Caron Butler</DD>


Anyone is allowed to vote since there aren't many Denver fans here.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Given who's left on the board, I think it would come down to Koufos and Batum. Koufos is more of a need, I think, but if Batum works out well at all he should be the selection. At the 20th pick with a roster full of uncertainty and chemistry issues, you take the best player available.

*Nicholas Batum.*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Batum wins, unfortunately there were only five votes.

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

:yay::clap2::cbanana:

Nothing unfortunate about this pick! Thanks jericho.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, I do actually agree with you every now and then...:clap:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

stupid. i like rush better. better shooter, better defender, better rebounder. pretty much all i want in a 6th man...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> stupid. i like rush better. better shooter, better defender, better rebounder. pretty much all i want in a 6th man...


i dont have a lot of criticism for Rush. hes 3 or 4 years older than Batum. so i do think he is more ready to step in right now, but at the 20th overall pick when you have a guy that I consider to have all star potential you take him. Rush is 23 turning 24 next summer... I see Batum at 24 playing at a level rush wont touch with a stick.
i see some mocks with Rush getting pretty close to the lotto. he's over valued because of the team he played on. Hes a late first rounder IMO.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

batum will never be the shooter, defender, and rebounder rush is at any age.

batum is a SERIOUS project. hes never gonna be a go to guy or superstar. and with melo and kleiza and JER, theres no need to wait on potential. he'll potentially be on another team by the time he gets any good. rush is a sure thing to step right in off the bench and produce. hes everything kleiza is and isnt. thats nice cuz i dont wanna pay kleiza **** next year. hes gonna get 6 mill from somebody and it better not be us...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i dont mind you labeling batum a project, but i hope youve taken the time to watch the hoops summit and le mans and their 23-7 record and their semi finals playoff run in French ProA. Batum plays amoung grown men not just a bunch of teens and young 20s guys. 
one of the reasons Richard Roby is being labeled a late 2nd rounder is because he didnt ever show large improvements from his freshman year. Statistically the same can be said for Rush his PPG, Rebounding, FG%, 3 point fg% have all gone down since his freshman year. hes gone from shooting 47.5% from the field to 43.5%. To his credit he has improved on his turnovers from 2.1 to 1.8 this year.
Roby in a horrible 20 game loss team actually came in at close to 48% from the field. My point is one of the reasons Rush's stock has jumped to the mid lotto is because of the team he is on. im not going to be upset if we end up drafting him, but i do have to point that out. if batum or greene are on the board (i believe one of the two will remain for us at 20). then i would go with one of those two as the best talent left on the board.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

im not saying rush is or will be better. batum definetly has upside. but i honestly dont really care. we are trying to fill needs. rush is a PERFECT need. for one, we already have melo and like u said, hes going nowhere. rush is the PERFECT compliment for him off the bench. he does everthing melo doesnt. and rush can come in and make an impact right away.

i dont think playing for kansas should be a knock on rush. in fact, im impressed on how he played there. obviously unselfish, GREAT defense, patience, 3point bomber, and he doesnt have to score 30 to make an impact. hes like a poor man's pippen.

can u imagine if the coaching staff was smart and actually played melo at the 4? iverson/JR/rush/melo/nene??? that is an automatic division title. u can argubally say melo is the least athletic player on the floor. ridiculous...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Well if only I or jericho was the Nuggets GM. Batum has done really well in the Blazer's preseason and is even practicing with Portland's first team in practice. 
Click the link for video http://videos.oregonlive.com/oregonlive/2008/10/is_nicolas_batum_ready_to_jump.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Koufos makes more sense than any other player, IMO.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> Koufos makes more sense than any other player, IMO.


not fair as we didnt know the Nuggets would give away Camby during last years draft


----------

